# huroc park



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

what is at the small dam now. any steelhead or walley in there still or is it just smallmouth bass now


----------



## Hunt_Fish_Eat (May 11, 2009)

there have been some lake perch (worms), sheephead fish (fly and minnow), perch (worms), bluegill (downstream by the peak), and northern pike (minnow) that my friends or I have caught this week, either on tuesday or wednesday. Oh, and striped bass and rock bass (yellow fly). Saturday night i caught 2 catfish, a 26.5 inch walleye, and a bullhead (these being caught just below the second dam). Most of the above were caught downriver by that peak with a worm/bobber combo or weight+minnow on a hook method. the pike was ~19 inches long. 

2 guys also caught ~17 inch walleyes on wednesday morning that I know of. Last week wednesday morning I saw a guy walk out with a steelie on his stringer, but I think those have pretty much left the area.

Casting from just downstream of the second dam we only managed to catch striped bass, rock bass, sheephead, and smallmouth this week, although I think that is where both of the walleyes were caught.

Have a great day!


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

hit 3 spots on the huron at and around flatrock yesterday..a few people were catching a lil bit of everything..gar pike surfacing everywhere..i personally caught a few small(10 inchers)
smallies and 5 very nice white bass


----------

